# Eisfair Probleme



## metalux (29. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

 habe mir auf einen alten Rechner Eisfair gespielt. Jetzt bin ich in der Configdatei und habe meine Einstellungen geändert. Zum speichern müßte ich ja eigentlich F2 drücken. Leider passiert da bei mir nichts, außer, dass ein A erscheint. Habe bis jetzt auch nicht rausgefunden, welche andere Tasten denn nun F2 sein könnte. Aber anders kann ich die Config ja nicht speichern .... *?*

 Gruß Jens


----------

